
FastestFox: Browse Faster - dianwinda
http://smarterfox.com/share/
======
pedalpete
I had never heard of smarterfox before, and based on this page design, maybe I
know way.

I have to scroll way down the page before I come across the '4.0 just
released'. Everything up to that point is just ads or tells me to share
smarterfox, but I don't even know what it is yet.

